# over 100 eggs this morning



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

ok guys whats up i have 3 rb's about 5 inches in a 40 glalon tank.

I WOKE UP THIS MORNING AND I SEE ABOUT 100 ORANGE ISH BROWN EGGS on the side of the tank and 2 of the rb's r swimming aorund it and the other in the corner on the other side.

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT 2 DO WHERE TO TAKE THESE EGGS AND WHAT ENVIORNMENT TO KEEP THEM IN the water temp, food, etc.

WHAT SHOULD I DO?? can i put a divider int he tank and have room just for the babys??

i need major help THANKX!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

omlets? Toss some in bacon and fry um up and top them with cheese.

If you aren't ready and have a large tank to move 100 fish into you should just leave them alone. or cleean them out. Breeding P's is a big undertaking.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

You'll have to vacuum them out when they start showing their tails(a few days maybe?)
you need a seperate tank or more with a sponge filter. Use water from the parent's tank with an air pump.
They eat baby brine shrimp after a few days, or maybe crushed fish flakes, untill then they feed off their egg sacks.
I've never done it but Good luck.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

well congratz


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

awesome man!


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

skylight550 said:


> ok guys whats up i have 3 rb's about 5 inches in a 40 glalon tank.
> 
> I WOKE UP THIS MORNING AND I SEE ABOUT 100 ORANGE ISH BROWN EGGS on the side of the tank and 2 of the rb's r swimming aorund it and the other in the corner on the other side.
> 
> ...


Me personally i would throw them away. cause no store will take them and if you leave them in the tank they will mess with water quality. if you feel your ready though i would go buy a 40 gallon breeder keep it bare with sufficient filtration and prepare to spend an enormous amount of time on them.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

GO FOR IT BUDDY!! reds kick ass , u'll have a efing MONSTER SHOAL . . and u can sell them and prolly make some profit! lets say u spend $800 u.s. on all ur new gear . . 100 reds for 10 bux ea is already 1000 . . . . plus if u keep em till they're worth 20 bux, then woo hoo, hook sum up . . . but u live far . .

GL MAN, RAISE EM , UR LUCKY, how'd u get such small p's to breed? lol ur lucky!! dont just trash ur luck and blessed gift!

think of the lives ur taking


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

really u r very lucky man ur piranhas r 5"a nd they r breeding man cool my piranhas r 6" but they r not yet breeding wat did u do any thing for me mann


----------



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Holy cow buddy, you've just breed baby reds. Don't wimp out. Raise the fry. It's your responsibility. Remember to have fun. If you want to sell me some supper small fry send me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> GO FOR IT BUDDY!! reds kick ass , u'll have a efing MONSTER SHOAL . . and u can sell them and prolly make some profit! lets say u spend $800 u.s. on all ur new gear . . 100 reds for 10 bux ea is already 1000 . . . . plus if u keep em till they're worth 20 bux, then woo hoo, hook sum up . . . but u live far . .
> 
> GL MAN, RAISE EM , UR LUCKY, how'd u get such small p's to breed? lol ur lucky!! dont just trash ur luck and blessed gift!
> 
> think of the lives ur taking


I would not expect to get 10bucks per fish. more like .50-1.00


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

good luck dude.. hope it works for you!!!


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

thankx ill see what to do guys YEHA htere only 5" and they r getting freakey!! yeah well they are following there master what can i say??


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i hope my little guys do it when they are 5"


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

SOON 2 BRRED SAME OVER HERE


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

thats awsome i cant wait i can get about 3.00 a fish from all the petsores in my area(they sell them for 14 a peice


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

skylight550 said:


> thankx ill see what to do guys YEHA htere only 5" and they r getting freakey!! yeah well they are following there master what can i say??


Ehhh...your member is only 5" sorry bro.....

Just messin' around hahaha.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya a store will pay you 1$ for the ones they sell for 10 and a store wont be able to take them all 
im also growing 5 reds to get them to breed and see if i could get some mony or store credit for the fry (so i can get a sw going )


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

how much can u sell red fry for?

50 cents each?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

Thats sweet congrats on the babies .. i would keep them


----------



## ethnics (Sep 10, 2006)

i paid 5 bux a piece for my rbp fry lol. but thats cuz there hard to find in my area. i could easily sell my p's now for more then 20 a piece at only 3". if i had fry, i could easily sell them for 10 a piece in my area. can't wait til mine get older


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wow... i cant wiat to try and breed my own pair.... is it very difficult?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

sell them to ur lfs .


----------

